# سؤال عن ال Relay؟؟



## خالد ماهر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

عندي ريلاي صغير يتم التحكم فيه عن طريق 6 فولت Dc
اريد ان اعرف اعلى تردد ممكن ان يعمل عليه مثل هذا الريلاي
بمعنى كم عدد المرات التي يمكن ان افتحه واغلقه في الثانيه الواحده؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

عادة الأجزاء الميكانيكية تكون بطيئة لذلك ستكون فى حدود 5 إلى 10 مرات فى الثانية
ولكن إحذر لأن من ضمن مواصفات أى ريلاى عو العمر الإفتراضى ويقاس بعدد المرات التى يمكن فيها توصيل وقطع التيار عن ملف الريلاى قبل أن تبلى محاورة نتيحة الإحتكاك أو تتآكل تلامساته نتيجة قطع وتوصيل التيار
إن شئت تردد ما فالأفضل استخدام Soli State Relay وهو عبارة عن SCR أو Triac أو FET ويتحكم به ضوئيا وهو أسرع واطول عمرأ


----------



## خالد ماهر (18 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي ماجد 
جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك 
ولكن ماذا تقصد بقولك ( يتحكم فيه ضوئيا)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى خالد
القطعة بداخلها ثلاث مكونات LED و Photo diode و Switch عندما يمر تيار فى الأول يخرج منه اشعة تحت حمراء تجعل الثانى يتحول من القطع للتوصيل وبالتالى يمرر تيار للسويتش الذى يكون SCR أو Triac أو FET فيتحول من القطع للتوصيل
عند إنقطاع التيار عن الأول يحدث العكس فى الباقى
معذرة الإسم سقط منه حرف وهو Solid State Relay


----------



## خالد ماهر (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هل كل هذه المكونات موجوده داخل الثايرستور نفسه ؟؟؟
وان كان كذلك فهل هذا ينطبق على كل الثايرستور المتوفره ام ان هناك ارقام معينه؟؟

فانا استخدم ثايرستور للتحكم في الفولت الواصل الى Heater عن طريق ثايرستور وكنت اريد ان اعمل عزل بين دائره الباور ودائرة الكنترول ففكرت ان استخدم Optocoupler


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

كلا
هذا ما يسمى بالـــ [mark=FFFF00] Solid State Relay[/mark] وهو غير الثايرستور ولكنه قد يحتوى على ثايريستور أو أى سويتش الكترونى آخر 
يمكن استخدام Opto coupler للتحكم وهذا ما يكون فى كل الدوائر لعزل التحكم عن التيار العمومى


----------



## حسن أبو العينين (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أنصحك يا أخي عند التشغيل على ترددات عدم استخدام ( Relay ) أولا لأنه لن يعطيك إمكانية التشغيل على ترددات مناسبة أو التي تريدها ، و ثانيا حتى لو كان التردد الذي تريده منخفضا أي يمكن ل ال ( Relay ) أن يتيحه لك سوف يتلف ال ( Relay ) بعد فترة تشغيل بسيطة خاصة إذا كان التيار عالي نسبيا . فالتعامل مع ال ( Relay ) يكون بإعتبار أنه مفتاح كهربائي و ليس مقطع للتيار . يمكنك للحصول ترددات إستخدام ( الثايرستور ) حيث يمكن للثايرستور نقل التيار المتردد الذي تريده دون أن يتلف و بكفاءة موجية عالية ، وذلك لأنه يتم الفتح و القفل فيه عن طريق بوابة منطقية ( gate ) و ذلك بإرسال التردد أو الوميض الكهربي الذي تريده إلى بوابة الثايرستور فيقوم الثايرستور بإمرار التيار بنفس تردد الوميض .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

توضيح واجب
الثايريستور [mark=FFFF33]لا[/mark] يغلق بإنقطاع التيار عن البوابة ، فقط عند انخفاض التيار من الأنود لأقل من قيمة تعطى فى المواصفات الخاصة برقم الثايريسور واسمها Minimum Holding Current ولذلك فهو سيتخدم غالبا مع التيار المتردد أما فى التيار المستمر فهو يحتاج الكثير من الدوائر المكملة لضمان حدوث هذا الشرط ولذلك لا تصلح إلا لتردد واحد ثابت أو نطاق تغييره محدود.
التحكم فى التيار المتردد يكون إما بالترانزيستزر أو FET فقط


----------



## خالد ماهر (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي ماجد 
لقد كنت ابحث في الدوائر الخاصه بالتحكم في قيمة الفولت المتردد , وكانت كل الدوائر تتضمن اما ثايرستور او ترياك 
ولكني وجدت في احدى كتب ال Power Electronic دائره بسيطه تستخدم ترنسستور للتحكم في قيمة الفولت 
ستجد هذه الدائره في المرفقات ارجو منك ان تراها وتقول لي رايك فيها


----------



## خالد ماهر (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد ان اعرف هل الفولت الواصل للمبه هو فولت AC ام فولت DC

وهناك شئ اخر , الدائره التي في الكتاب كانت تستخدم ترنسستور من نوع IGBT ولكني استخدمت بدلا منه ترنسستور MOSFET N CHANNEL رقمه IRF634واخترت هذا الرقم لأن Vds الخاص به حوالي 250 فولت

فهل هناك فرق بين اداء الترنسستورين في هذه الدائره؟؟
مع العلم اني لما جربت الدائره , اللمبه فضلت منوره على طول بغض النظر اذا كان الترنسستور شغال ولا لأ
يعني سواء وصلت ال GATE ب12 فولت او بالأرض اللمبه على طول شغاله

وشكر جزيلا على كل حال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى خالد 
الدائر تستخدم طريقة بسيطة وسهلة للتوفيق بين المتردد والمستمر فتلاحظ أن التيار فى اللمبة يكون متردد ولكنه يتحول لتيار وحيد الإتجاه (متقطع) داخا البريدج بما يناسب الترانزيستور
أقول متقطع لآن التيار المستمر لآ ينطبق على أنصاف الموجات التى لها لحظات تصل الصفر كل نصف ذبذبة
أولا لآ اعرف عن بقية الدائرة ولى تحفظى على كلمت "الأرضى" المفروض هنا أن يقفل الترنزيستور عند اتصال الـ Gate بالـ Source وعادة توضع مقارمة من 10ك الى 100ك لضمان القفل عند عدم وجود اشارة للفتح
بقى أن الترانزيستور المختار لا يناسب للسبب التالى
تعلم يا أخى أن الـقيمة 220 فولت متردد تعنى RMS لذلك فلها قيمة عظمى = 220 × جذر2
أى 220×1.4 أى اكثر من 300 فولت لذلك يجب اختيار ترانزيستور 400 فولت او أكثر للإحتياط ضد ارتفاع الفولت أو الشرارات الناجمة عن الأحمال


----------



## خالد ماهر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخ ماجد 
اين يجب وضع المقومه المذكوره بالضبط ؟؟؟


----------



## خالد ماهر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال اخر يا ماجد وانا اسف اذا كنت اثقلت عليك
عندما قست الفولت الdc ( او الفولت المتقطع كما قلت ) بين طرفي البريدج وجدتها فقط 180 فولت وهو اقل من Vds للترنسستور المستخدم ومع ذللك كان الترنسستور في حالة توصيل باستمرار
وسؤالي هو هل هذه القيمه ( 180 فولت ) هي قيمه rms ?? ام ان الفولت المتقطع مثله مثل الفولت الdc العادي ليس له قيمه rms 
واخيرا هل عندك رقم لترنسستور موسفيت يتحمل ال 400 فولت التي ذكرتها

وجزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى خالد
الرسم مرفق
الأجهزة تقيس عادة Rms و ليست كلها فيها إمكانية قياس القيمة العظمى و القيمة ( 180 فولت ) هى Rms أيضا .
بالمناسبة Rms هى قيمة حسابية تحسب لأى شكل موجى / كهربى بما فى ذلك التيار المستمر ، فقط ستجد بالحساب أن القيمتين متساويتين للتيار المستمر 
الرقم المطلوب هو Irf640 ولكن أرجو أن تلاحظ أن التحكم دائما يكون بتغيير عرض النبضة لذلك باستخدام هذه الطريقة سيكون التحكم أصعب فى عمل الدائرة
بالنسبة للتراياك يكون التحكم بدائرة بسيطة كالتى أرسلتها قبل ذلك لآن النبضة التى نتحكم فى عرضها هى الـ 50 ذ/ث
ولا إثقال وفى انتظار أى سؤال آخر


----------



## viper (20 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الrms لل sin wave تساوي 0.707 من نصف الموجه وأجهزة القياس المتوفره ال digital and analog تقيس الrms لل AC أما ال DC فلايوجد به rms لأسباب لايتسع المجال لسردها لكن لو أنك أفتهمت ال rms سوف تعرف لماذا لايوجد rms بالDC


----------



## خالد ماهر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا ماجد على اهتمامك
للأسف هناك شئ مش فاهمه في الدائره التي ارستلها لي
انت مديت سلك من الsource وبعدين سيبته في الهوا 
هل الcontrol signal يتم ارسالها الى الgate وال source معا؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى : أى جهد أو إشارة تحكم تكون بين نقطتين (فرق جهد) ، فإذا ذكرت نقطة واحدة تكون الأخرى هى النقطة ألمسماه تجاوزا "الأرضى" والأصح أن تسمى "الرجوع" لأنه مسار رجوع التيار للمصدر ، وهذه الدائرة مثال جيد للدوائر ذات أكثر من رجوع – 220 لها مسار وإشارة التحكم لها مسار (إذن أيها يسمى أرضى وماذا يسمى الآخر ؟ - هذه التسمية جاءت من واقع أن أحد أطراف الكهرباء يوصل عمدا بالأرضى لاستخدامها كموصل موجود) 
الترانزيستور لا يرى الدائرة ولكنه يتصرف حسب فرق الجهد بين أطرافه ، فعندما يساوى جهد البوابة Gate جهد المنبع Source يكون مقفلا ولا يمر تيار ، وعندما يرتفع لحد التوصيل يبدأ التيار فى المرور ويزداد التيار بازدياد الجهد حتى يصل لحد التوصيل التام بعدها لا يتأثر بزيادة الجهد حتى يصل للجهد الخطر الذى يتسبب فى تدمير البوابة Gate


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

viper قال:


> أخي الrms لل sin wave تساوي 0.707 من نصف الموجه وأجهزة القياس المتوفره ال digital and analog تقيس الrms لل AC أما ال DC فلايوجد به rms لأسباب لايتسع المجال لسردها لكن لو أنك أفتهمت ال rms سوف تعرف لماذا لايوجد rms بالDC



أخى : 
RMS تعنى Root Mean Square أى بالعربية جذر متوسط التربيع وهى قيمة حسابية يمكن إجراؤها على أى شكل موجى بما فى ذلك التيار المستمر نربع أولا ثم نأخذ المتوسط للناتج ثم نعيده بأخذ الجذر التربيعى للناتج . 
فى حالة المستمر ، سنأخذ التربيع للقيمة ثم بأخذ المتوسط يكون هو نفسه لأنه قيمة ثابتة متوسطها هو نفسه قيمتها ثم أخذ الجذر التربيعى سيعيدنا لنفس قيمة الأولى
أما لماذا هذا الترتيب فذلك لأن المهم هو ما يولده هذا التيار من طاقة وقدرة فى الأحمال
القدرة بالوات = مربع الفولت / المقاومة = مربع التيار × المقاومة
إذن الطاقة والقدرة تتناسب مع مربع القيمة وليست القيمة فقط
لإيجاد رقم يتساوى فيه قدرة الشكل الموجى ( أى شكل كان ) مع قدرة تيار مستمر أخر وجب أن نقوم بتربيع هذا الشكل الموجى أولا ليتساوى مع طاقة التيار المستمر ثم أخذ المتوسط لتحويله إلى قيمه ثابتة (مستمرة) ثم اخذ الجذر التربيعى لها حتى نعود بالقيمة لفولت أو أمبير


----------



## خالد ماهر (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي ماجد لقد قمت بتطبيق الدائره كما هي مرسومه بالضبط 
ولكن النتيجه ليست كما هو متوقع
فعندما اجعل الترنسستور في حالة توصيل تعمل اللمبه على 220 فولت Ac وهذا جيد....
ولكن المشكله عندما اغلق الترنسستور فانه لايغلق بشكل كامل بل تظل اللمبه في حالة اضاءه ولكن بصوره اضعف وعنما قست الفولت عليها وجدته 120 فولت Ac 
فهل تعرف الأسباب التي تجعل الترنسستور لا يغلق بشكل كامل ؟؟؟
وهل هناك دوائر معينه ضروريه لارسال اشارة التحكم لل Gate?? فانا كل ما فعلته اني احضرت Adaptor عادي وصلت طرفه السالب بالsorce 
اما الgate فاما ان اوصلها بالطرف الموجب للadaptor او بالطرف السالب له
فهل هذا كافي للتحكم في الmosfet


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أظن أنك لكى تطفئ الدائرة قمت بقطع التيار عن دائرة adaptor ولكن ليس دائما هذا سيسبب أن الخرج = صفر فقد تبقى بعض الشحنة على مكثف الخرج به لأن الـ mosfet لا يسحب تيار ذو قيمة كما أن بعض المكثفات عند عدم توصيل تيار لها تعمل العكس لأن عملية تحلل الأكسيد العازل بداخلها يجعلها تعمل كبطاريه ضعيفه تبقى جهدا حوالى 1 -2 فولت لفترة طويلة وهو كاف للتأثير على الترانزيسور الـ mosfet 
الدائرة يمكن عملها بعدد 2 وحدة 555 الأولى Astable والثانية Monostable تعدل عرض النبضة


----------



## mrmonster (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن يا جماعة كتاب كويس عن ال relays و أنواعها 
وشكراً


----------



## sniper_06 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوان انتو ليش طولتو السالفه السوال مو كان عن 6 فولت dcافضل شي اذا كان لديك الحمل معلوم (من ناحيه المقاومه) استخدم الترانزستور لانه طول العمر وتوجد نوعيات ذات تيار عالي تصل اكثر من 25 امبير وتعمل بترددات عاليه اكثر من احتياجك لها انشاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

sniper_06 قال:


> اخوان انتو ليش طولتو السالفه السوال مو كان عن 6 فولت dcافضل شي اذا كان لديك الحمل معلوم (من ناحيه المقاومه) استخدم الترانزستور لانه طول العمر وتوجد نوعيات ذات تيار عالي تصل اكثر من 25 امبير وتعمل بترددات عاليه اكثر من احتياجك لها انشاء الله



اخى هناك ترانزيستورات 200 امبير واكثر وترددات 100كيلو ذ/ث ولكن اول اعتبار للريلاى هو العزل التام بين دائرة التحكم ودائرة الطاقة المنقولة وذلك بدواعى عدة ابسطها الحماية من اثار التيار العمومى 220 فولت او اكبر على المستخدم الذى يضغط على زر التشغيل


----------

